# ONR experience



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

due to the weather, reviews etc i have been using ONR recently. And for people reading this that havent already done a lot of reading on it or used it, i can honestly say its so much better than i thought it would be...

It cleans better than a normal shampoo, its very easy and seems to be paint safe when used correctly!! my mate used it for the forst time and he was convinced it had polish in it :lol:it does make the paint look that good though...

i dont normally post things like this but its been so good through the winter for me, even in the snow i managed to give the car a really good quick clean and sold it for good money as it looked so good :thumb:

im even thinking of making my 2 buckets redundant, and just snow foaming then using ONR


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

big ben said:


> It cleans better than a normal shampoo, its very easy and seems to be paint safe when used correctly!! my mate used it for the forst time and he was convinced it had polish in it :lol:it does make the paint look that good though...


ONR does have polymers which enhance the finish


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

ahh didnt know that thanks :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

And adds a small amount of protection too.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

It does leave a great finish, especially if used with Optimum Instant Detailer. I reccomend using it with a dedicated grouting or Zymol sponge however, because the dirt it picks up clings to a washmitt and can ruin it.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i have been using the tile sponges from B&Q, i have got 2 eurow sheepskin mitts just sitting there unused at the min...

i am really coming round to the sponge and ONR, the wash bucket hasnt ever been so dirty!! 

is there anywhere you can buy it in bulk?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I used my ONR for a fair while with lambswool mitts but did find it tended to make them shed. Using a Zymöl sponge with mine now - love the finish it gives.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i am just saving the mitts for the shampoo in the summer when the weather is nice  but i will still put some ONR in the buckets

i must try a zymol sponge though to see the difference


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

I was an ONR virgin until today and, a bit like that "other" first time , I think my technique needs improving! Most of the car has dried with drying marks and streaks, especially the glass. Admittedly the car was in a real state with a heavy coating of dried in salt and road grime but I used a pump sprayer pre-wash on the dirtiest parts first. I used a normal car sponge to apply ONR which I had diluted 2-capfuls to a bucket of warm water. I only used the one bucket so perhaps that contributed to my problem although I was wringing the sponge out thoroughly in the solution before tackling another panel. I also used a drying towel on the panels but still they have loads of dried water marks. I even read on another thread that one poster didn't bother with a drying towel and his car dried with no spots whatsoever.  I'd like to know how he managed that. My car is crying out for a rinse with the hose which of course defeats the object.

I am fully aware that it is me who is at fault here and not the product but the results are disappointing considering just about everyone else has had a great experience of ONR from the word go.

I have watched all the available videos of ONR and thought it would be a breeze - maybe next time! I shall persevere.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

do a panel at a time, dry straight after, and then a quick burst of QD and should be fine? you shouldnt even need QD either?
if you follow the video in the thread down to a tee you should master it very fast...

also are you using the correct ratio in the bucket and sprayer? you do really need to measure it with a jug


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

I must admit I'm really tempted to give ONR a go - mainly because at some point we will be having a water meter installed to replace the water rates basis we currently pay for our water under. It can be frightening just how much water I use on the average wash. Getting used to ONR seems logical in consequence (car doesn't get very dirty either as I only use it at the weekends).


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

big ben said:


> do a panel at a time, dry straight after, and then a quick burst of QD and should be fine? you shouldnt even need QD either?
> if you follow the video in the thread down to a tee you should master it very fast...
> 
> also are you using the correct ratio in the bucket and sprayer? you do really need to measure it with a jug


Dilution was two capfuls to a bucket (approx 8 litres) of water and the sprayer was the same strength. I was doing only one panel at a time although I didn't use a QD. I'll certainly try it again and hopefully it will be a better result next time.


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

Franco50 said:


> Dilution was two capfuls to a bucket (approx 8 litres) of water and the sprayer was the same strength. I was doing only one panel at a time although I didn't use a QD. I'll certainly try it again and hopefully it will be a better result next time.


hhmm i use 2 cap fulls per 4litres

i think your ratio is weak


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

DiscoDriver said:


> I must admit I'm really tempted to give ONR a go - mainly because at some point we will be having a water meter installed to replace the water rates basis we currently pay for our water under. It can be frightening just how much water I use on the average wash. Getting used to ONR seems logical in consequence (car doesn't get very dirty either as I only use it at the weekends).


Go for it:thumb:Once you get over not having to foam the car ect would will find it hard to go back to the old way:thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

DimGR said:


> hhmm i use 2 cap fulls per 4litres
> 
> i think your ratio is weak


Your dilution is too strong 

The recommend dilution is 2 cupfuls for 2 US gallons (~7 litres). That is if we're talking about the cap from the 32oz bottle.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Go for it:thumb:Once you get over not having to foam the car ect would will find it hard to go back to the old way:thumb:


x2!! i have a daily and weekend car, sometimes the weekend car isnt even used but i still want to wash it as its a bit dirty ya know, and ONR is absolutely perfect then :thumb:

but the daily still loves ONR :lol:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

oh yeah, 1 cap of 32oz bottle to every 3.5 litres :thumb:

doesnt hurt to add a little bit more... and i use 2 caps in my sprayer to


----------



## k1msta (Jun 4, 2009)

ONR = Bomb 
i like it so much bought 4gallons :O


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Franco - just keep going with it, first time i used ONR the drying towel was filthy :doublesho:

Now it is clean as a whistle, just takes time and practice.

If the panel doesnt look clean when you have washed it, wash it again. I have found 2 buckets invaluable for using ONR.

The only thing i struggle with are the wheels so at the moment i am using the traditional wheel cleaner, and rinse witha a hose.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> Franco - just keep going with it, first time i used ONR the drying towel was filthy :doublesho:
> 
> Now it is clean as a whistle, just takes time and practice.
> 
> ...


I think that may have been part of my problem, using just the one bucket. I was probably putting as much muck back on the car as I was taking off. 
I didn't find the wheels too bad, I left them until last, sprayed them with the pump sprayer and just used a wheel brush dipped in the ONR bucket. To rinse them I just threw the remaining ONR solution from the bucket over them I wasn't 100% particular with them I must admit but they turned out OK.

I shall certainly give it another bash - we shall overcome and all that!


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry, i know this will have been covered before....
do you all use the one bucket method as per the video ? or still use two buckets ?

Thanks


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

1


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I always use the 2BM.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I always use the 2BM.


same here, i always use 2 buckets still :thumb:


----------



## Cen (Dec 24, 2009)

Same here 2bm plus spray panels with garden sprayer:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

while the car is dirty over the winter i will use 2 buckets, when it becomes less mucky and more dusty in the summer i will revert back to one bucket.


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

great thanks.
2BM it is.... I assume you have plain water in the second bucket as normal.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

perm said:


> great thanks.
> 2BM it is.... I assume you have plain water in the second bucket as normal.


I use ONR in the rinse bucket. It keeps the dirt particles at the bottom of the bucket and cleans the sponge very well. At the end i have a filthy bucket and a very clean bucket with no grit/dirt in at all!!

i put 10 litres in my buckets, 2 and half caps in the wash bucket, 1 and half caps in the rinse bucket...

Then i put 1 cap in a litre sprayer, seems to work well for me. Not sure how the other guys do it

:thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

big ben said:


> I use ONR in the rinse bucket. It keeps the dirt particles at the bottom of the bucket and cleans the sponge very well. At the end i have a filthy bucket and a very clean bucket with no grit/dirt in at all!!
> 
> i put 10 litres in my buckets, 2 and half caps in the wash bucket, 1 and half caps in the rinse bucket...
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan, the two bucket method would ease my mind slightly.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I usually use ZCS after Show Foam + Z7 2BM Wash with no issue. Last time i did my ONR wash i applied a layer of ZCS but it was very hard to work on the paint, i had to wipe down with a MF to uniform it. 
Anyone had this issue?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

never used ZCS so cant comment on that, but found it fine for using all other products i have tried after?


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Not used ZCS either, have use Supernatural and Redmist after ONR without any problems.

Sorry not much use to ercapoccia, but maybe of use to others keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

I bought a gallon full a while ago.

I was very impressed with the first few washes but noticed quite a few marks on the car after a run of a couple of months and have stopped using it since.

I've gone another few months and haven't noticed any new marks, i can only put it down to my technique.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

big ben said:


> never used ZCS so cant comment on that, but found it fine for using all other products i have tried after?


No issue with other water base product as Z8 and C2.
ZCS is the only that has this strange behavior.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Sonic said:


> I bought a gallon full a while ago.
> 
> I was very impressed with the first few washes but noticed quite a few marks on the car after a run of a couple of months and have stopped using it since.
> 
> I've gone another few months and haven't noticed any new marks, i can only put it down to my technique.


as with most things in detailing, the technique and equipment you use is crucial, with ONR especially...


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

ercapoccia said:


> No issue with other water base product as Z8 and C2.
> ZCS is the only that has this strange behavior.


seems weird then, but suppose some products are best used with what they were intended to be used with... the zaino products are designed for one another

obviously optiseal would a good replacement for ZCS if you wanted to use ONR with a spray sealant


----------

